
Introducing ScreenShield – iOS Screenshot-Prevention for Confide, and Beyond - okket
https://blog.getconfide.com/introducing-screenshield-ios-screenshot-prevention-for-confide-and-beyond-692bbae2c31d
======
kccqzy
On another note, I think I should also mention that using Confide instead of
say Snapchat implies you have a weaker trust in whoever you are sharing your
secrets with. If you cannot even tell your recipient not to take a screenshot
and expect them to keep the promise, how can you trust them not to leak
whatever you are telling them through old-fashioned memorization-and-
paraphrase?

------
kccqzy
Here’s an explanation from Daring Fireball about how this is done: apparently
through the DRM that’s built into the system!
[https://daringfireball.net/2018/01/screenshield](https://daringfireball.net/2018/01/screenshield)

I wouldn’t usually trust DF for technical content so I’d love it if we can
have a technical writeup.

